# Weaknees instructions: Add drive to my Series2 DT TCD649080??



## woodr1 (Aug 8, 2004)

In their interactive instructions, Weaknees doesn't tell you how to add a drive -- only how to replace one -- for a TCD649080. Can I safely assume that any of the drive prep/backup instructions for adding a drive to another model, say the 540080, should work for the TCD649080? Of course, I'd still have to add an additional drive mount bracket to the 649080.

Also -- are there any limitations on the kind of additional drive I can use? IDE, SATA/PATA, etc. etc. etc.

I used the Weaknees interactive guide about 2 years ago to swap out my old 30Gb drive on my SVR2000 series 1 to a 160 gigger and they worked like a charm, but since this is about to be only my second upgrade attempt, I thought I should ask these questions. 

Love the new DT model. Love it, love it, love it. 

Thanks. This is a great forum.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Open it up and look inside.

Is there room for an add-a drive?

I know the S3 doesn't have room for an extra drive, thus only the instructions for replacing the drive.


phox


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can add a drive, regular PATA, but you probably want to just replace it, unless you want to add a fairly large drive to a fairly large drive (which IMO begins at 250GB) You will need a sepcial bracket, as the second tuner is in the way for a normal bracket.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

woodr1 said:


> In their interactive instructions, Weaknees doesn't tell you how to add a drive -- only how to replace one -- for a TCD649080. Can I safely assume that any of the drive prep/backup instructions for adding a drive to another model, say the 540080, should work for the TCD649080? Of course, I'd still have to add an additional drive mount bracket to the 649080.


Yep. They're all the same.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

woodr1 said:


> Of course, I'd still have to add an additional drive mount bracket to the 649080.





phox_mulder said:


> Open it up and look inside.
> 
> Is there room for an add-a drive?
> 
> ...


----------

